# How do you work the advanced reptile thermostat!



## DaReptileBoy (Oct 18, 2013)

I NEED HELP I CANT FIGURE OUT HOW TO WORK IT AND THE INSTRUCTIONS ARE BAD!:evil:

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## MesseNoire (Oct 18, 2013)

What brand? Model number? Supplier if possible.
Because I have no idea what the "advanced" one could be.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Oct 18, 2013)

Fractal_man said:


> What brand? Model number? Supplier if possible.
> Because I have no idea what the "advanced" one could be.



View attachment 298887
This one


----------



## MesseNoire (Oct 18, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> View attachment 298887
> This one



Pics not working.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Oct 18, 2013)

Eco Tech is the brand

- - - Updated - - -



Fractal_man said:


> Pics not working.


how do I make it work?

http://www.google.com.au/search?q=a...anced-reptile-thermostat%2F1027762889;640;426
theres the link to the picture


----------



## DisturbedDave (Oct 18, 2013)

Just curious as to how the instructions are bad?
Start by holding the set button until the sun starts flashing, and go from there. Follow the instructions word for word, set the parameters, press set, set the parameter, press set, set the parameter... etc.

Follow the instructions as you do this as it will indicate what parameter that step is setting.

Patience, and a calm head, and it will all make sense.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 18, 2013)

.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Oct 18, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> Just curious as to how the instructions are bad?
> Start by holding the set button until the sun starts flashing, and go from there. Follow the instructions word for word, set the parameters, press set, set the parameter, press set, set the parameter... etc.
> 
> Follow the instructions as you do this as it will indicate what parameter that step is setting
> ...


yea but I don't have a flashing sun when I do that so im confused how to make it that I have the water droplet icon


----------



## DisturbedDave (Oct 18, 2013)

OK try this; 
* Leave the thermostat alone for 60 seconds
* Press and hold the SET button (i think it will beep from memory).
* Hit the up or down arrow, does it change from HEAT to COOL? If so, select HEAT, press SET, then it will go to the next setting (setting the desired temp).

I'm just doing this off the top of my head, I am using one of these, and once you understand it, it's quite easy to use.


----------



## Amberbubula (Oct 18, 2013)

I've got the same one. 
Thermostat goes in the plug closest to the chord, timer goes in the other (they are numbered one and two but I can't remember which is which).
To set, hold the 'set' button until symbols start flashing/beeps at you, then browse through the different flashy symbols with the set button (the instructions tell you what flashy symbol is for what function), editing the settings you want with the up/down buttons. 
Also, you can set this thermostat to heating or cooling so be aware of that.
I found the instructions not too bad once I read them 5 times and played for half an hour.
If this is unhelpful and no one explains better I'll PM you when I knock off work and talk you through it. It's hard when I'm not looking at the thing


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Oct 18, 2013)

Amberbubula said:


> I've got the same one.
> Thermostat goes in the plug closest to the chord, timer goes in the other (they are numbered one and two but I can't remember which is which).
> To set, hold the 'set' button until symbols start flashing/beeps at you, then browse through the different flashy symbols with the set button (the instructions tell you what flashy symbol is for what function), editing the settings you want with the up/down buttons.
> Also, you can set this thermostat to heating or cooling so be aware of that.
> ...


thank you that would be very helpful

- - - Updated - - -



DisturbedDave said:


> OK try this;
> * Leave the thermostat alone for 60 seconds
> * Press and hold the SET button (i think it will beep from memory).
> * Hit the up or down arrow, does it change from HEAT to COOL? If so, select HEAT, press SET, then it will go to the next setting (setting the desired temp).
> ...



Thank you Dave I shall also try this method when I get home from school


----------

